# Should I get a Guinea Pig?



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

I am currently going to university and this year I lived in dorms. Next year I am moving into an apartment that allows pets. I was thinking about getting Guinea Pigs. There are a few problems.

1. I go home every weekend.
2. My room mate says that the gnawing on the cage will keep her awake at night.
3. When I go home for the summer, I will be moving into a house with cats. But they will be in a closed room (bedroom).

I have done a lot of research on them and know how I would be able to keep good care of them. I have ideas on how to safety my bedroom so they will be aloud out while I'm in there.

I was really hoping I could get them but these are issues I had.

Thank you.


----------



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't think they gnaw on the cage... or at least none of my piggies ever did... as for moving around and about, you can always take them home with you every weekend (provided there are a safe, enclosed space available back home).

Guinea pigs really do make wonderful pets though if you want more than one piggie, you should consider keeping two females instead of two males or male and female... also, maybe keeping only one would suit your situation best (traveling around and such).


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine only gnaw on the cage when it's feeding time or they think they are having some salad out of the fridge. I cover the cages with fleeces to stop them from getting a draft and make them feel safer.

This is Jemima 









If you go home every weekend would there be someone to feed and water the guinea pigs and check on them in your absence?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

It's just a fleecy blanket over 3 sides of the cage to stop draughts. I cover the front at night with another fleece to keep them extra snug. These are my inside piggies that reside in the kitchen. :laugh: My shed ones are in big hutches and have a sleeping compartment filled with hay so they are nice and warm.


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

Carmez said:


> I don't think they gnaw on the cage... or at least none of my piggies ever did... as for moving around and about, you can always take them home with you every weekend (provided there are a safe, enclosed space available back home).
> 
> Guinea pigs really do make wonderful pets though if you want more than one piggie, you should consider keeping two females instead of two males or male and female... also, maybe keeping only one would suit your situation best (traveling around and such).
> 
> *Here is my 3 guinea's (though I had a lot before):*


wouldn't moving them alot cause alot of stress.
my roommate will be there on the weekends but I don't want to trouble her with looking after them if she doesn't want them to begin with. But i do have a friend that is willing to stop by, if my roommate allows it.


----------



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

xchocolatexmustardx said:


> wouldn't moving them alot cause alot of stress.
> my roommate will be there on the weekends but I don't want to trouble her with looking after them if she doesn't want them to begin with. But i do have a friend that is willing to stop by, if my roommate allows it.


I don't believe this, my piggies loves going for rides but we take them one at a time that's why I said maybe one will suit you better... don't go now with piggies needs company because I have a single piggie living in the house and he is the best happiest piggie though we did raise him ourselves but if you won't have that much time to spend with your pet then you should get two piggies...


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

Carmez said:


> I don't believe this, my piggies loves going for rides but we take them one at a time that's why I said maybe one will suit you better... don't go now with piggies needs company because I have a single piggie living in the house and he is the best happiest piggie though we did raise him ourselves but if you won't have that much time to spend with your pet then you should get two piggies...


How do you take them for rides? in a carrier?


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

i have 3 guinea pigs and when i go home at the weekend i take them home,i ahve a spare cage at my folks and a spare run in the garden for when its warm.i have a cat carrier to transport them in.
mine don`t seem bothered by the moving around.
i do recommened geting 2 though,they enjoy company,i have 2 girls and a boy (nuetered)and they live happily together,it also means when i`m a bit busy they still ahve each others company.
just make sure you get the biggest possible indoor cage,mine is nearly 5ft and they have a 5x3 run to go out in


----------



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

xchocolatexmustardx said:


> How do you take them for rides? in a carrier?


Nope... I just keep them on my lap or on the dashboard with a blankie :smile: Even my rats loved it!


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> i have 3 guinea pigs and when i go home at the weekend i take them home,i ahve a spare cage at my folks and a spare run in the garden for when its warm.i have a cat carrier to transport them in.
> mine don`t seem bothered by the moving around.
> i do recommened geting 2 though,they enjoy company,i have 2 girls and a boy (nuetered)and they live happily together,it also means when i`m a bit busy they still ahve each others company.
> just make sure you get the biggest possible indoor cage,mine is nearly 5ft and they have a 5x3 run to go out in


Thank you so much. You guys are amazing. My fiancé and I where planning on building one in the apartment and I can get a rabbit cage for his house. I have a perfect sized cat carrior and I was wanting to get a collapsible run. Sadly I live in Canada so while at school it will be mostly winter, but I was planning on guinea pig proofing my room. Having them on my lap wouldn't work because I would be driving. You guys are amazing if you have any more hints or help please keep it up.

Wow. You guys are just, amazing.
Thank you.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Ive always found that they travel well in a cat carrier too. Although if your room mate isnt keen that is abit of a worry..Do you share a bedroom or just a flat/house?? (my lot slept in my spare bedroom, they had a run made by meshing the whole underneath of a high bed and my 9 cats had slept on the top of the bed!) They were never noisy at night although there is the smell to considered. Make sure your room mate is happy to put up with the hay smells and possible hair and bits of bedding that seem to turn up everywhere.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Carmez said:


> Nope... I just keep them on my lap or on the dashboard with a blankie :smile: Even my rats loved it!


Until you need to brake suddenly and they end up on the floor of the car, why not put them safely in a carrying box :confused5:


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Ive always found that they travel well in a cat carrier too. Although if your room mate isnt keen that is abit of a worry..Do you share a bedroom or just a flat/house?? (my lot slept in my spare bedroom, they had a run made by meshing the whole underneath of a high bed and my 9 cats had slept on the top of the bed!) They were never noisy at night although there is the smell to considered. Make sure your room mate is happy to put up with the hay smells and possible hair and bits of bedding that seem to turn up everywhere.


Two bedroom apartment. We have the ok for a cat from the landlords, but I don't know if we are getting one for sure. I'm going to use fleece to save money but she is concerned about the pee smell. But if my door is shut it shouldn't spread.


----------

